# A Blooodshed Proposal



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Well done! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So did she say "yes"?:googly:

Congratulations and here's to many, many years of happy marriage!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwwwwww...congratulations! That was so very sweet! I liked her expression when she turned around and you were kneeling...classic! (Oh, and very nice ring sir, you chose well, and I know my rings...)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How sweet was that? VERY!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Awwwww. Congratulations.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Congratulations!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congratulations and I hope you have many happy experiences as hubby and wifey. My blessings to both of you.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You two make a beautiful couple. So have you set the date?


----------

